# More wagon/buggy parts and a maple syrup tap???



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's a few odd things I pulled from the foundation yesterday....
   There's a few broken pieces of china with a fish on it...thought that was pretty neat...
 Then a old lock and a key...that doesn't fit the lock,  The rabbit it plastic and says Cracker Jack on the bottom, The thing with holes I really don't know what it is...maybe a lid to a shaker thing, A really long nail...and then the Tap?? 
  At first I thought it was a old type of faucet but when I cleaned it wood came out of it so I'm thinking this was either a barrel tap or maybe maple syrup?


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm thinking a old shovel...


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Buggy or wagon part......was this possibly where the reins were used to steer? Also still has some leather sticking to it....


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Side view


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Top view....


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's the tap....when at first I thought it was a old faucet I thought it would look neat if it were somewhere in with my plants...so I put it in the window with my cuttings I'm trying to get to root....


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry here's the pic....don't know what happened there in my last post...


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Close up..... So what do ya think...is it a tap?


----------



## ombudsman (Jun 7, 2010)

oops.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm guessing barrel tap of some sort. Are you sure it was wood and not cork? It might have been a water cooler tap or something like that as well. That "shovel" is most likely upside down and I believe was used to keep a piece of equipment from digging in too deep. They have the same thing only smaller attached to the bottom of snow plows. It helps to keep them from ripping up pavement and whatnot. Jason


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Ooops what? [8|]

 Hey swizz....It was wood I'm sure of that....and as for the "shovel" I had top and bottom pics and only posted one.....I think it was actually a cultivator shoe or shovel.....here's a link...I couldn't veiw the pics because I'm at work and were blocked from shopping networks and photobucket and so on.....

 http://www.heavyequipmentshop.info/category/cultivators
 Like I need to shop for tractor parts at work when we make the darn things here anyway!!! Nothing runs like a Deere...(I'm partial to John Deere...we make drive shafts for them)


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2010)

That was my first thought when I looked at it but it doesn't seem pointy enough or deep enough to me. It looks more like a float then something meant to dig in. Another pic might help. Another opinion would probably be better. Swiz


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 7, 2010)

> I'm thinking this was either a barrel tap or maybe maple syrup?


 
 Its an early barrel tap.It was common for the handles to break off then they were discarded. I have found a bunch as early as the later 18th century.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's a pic of the other side....Those are the only 2 I took.....I think pretty soon I'll have enough parts to build a wagon or tractor if I keep going back to that foundation.....only problem is I been trespassing on the one that has all the wagon/buggy stuff on it....

 Thats not the same foundation I posted the pics of this morning....I don't know if you recall a post of mine awhile back about how I missed the barn foundation...the one with the silo... anyway most the land in that area is owned by one person who lives out of state and leases sections to the farmers...
   So my curious nature gets the best of me a lot of times and I go back and figure...whats the worst that could happen?? By the way I think I found a privy spot when I stopped by there yesterday....its a sunken in spot and has old boards in a square around it...like there used to be a outhouse there....


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Geez I have computer issues today with these pics... Sorry heres the pic


----------



## toddrandolph (Jun 7, 2010)

The shovel thing is a blade for a cultivator or plow that would have bolted onto the frame.  Sap spouts are called spiles, and have a tapered end for pounding into the hole,there are different types of them, but that's definitely a spout from something else...I just got a stoneware water cooler that has a very similar spout on it


----------

